# My new little Pacman frog



## andy375hh (Mar 11, 2010)

I just got him I have wanted one for a long time and finally got one. I named him Cartman His tank is a work in progress, and man does he love roaches.  I have him in a 10 gallon tank so he has plenty of room to roam. I will get some better pics later my camera went dead. I also want to get him a bigger water bowl so I dont have 3 of them in the tank.  Let me know what ya think.


----------



## EightLeggedFrea (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice little frog. Set-up's a bit elaborate though. Pacs don't move a whole lot so much of that set up would be wasted space for the animal.


----------



## redrumpslump (Mar 11, 2010)

I love lil pacmans. They remind me if an English bulldog lol. Fat little guys who will eat anything and hardly move haha. Gotta love em


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Mar 11, 2010)

They're very cute when they're that size. Yeah, bigger bowl is a good idea, one large enough so he can comfortably sit in it when he's fully grown.


----------



## Teal (Mar 11, 2010)

*Aww, what a cutie! Congrats  I always admire these guys when someone else has em... even considered getting one myself, but I just don't think they're my type lol *


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Mar 12, 2010)

They are cute when they are babies, aren't they? Trust me, he won't be little for long. Their growth rate is startling.
 You may want to reconsider the moss, it is generally considered an impaction hazard. The pebbles too, though they are probably safe enough for now.  But when he gets bigger it is conceivable that he could swallow one of those smaller ones as well. 

That's a good choice of a name, by the way. You can tell people that he isn't fat, just big-boned!


----------



## andy375hh (Mar 12, 2010)

Yea his tank is still a work in progress when I feed him I have been putting him in a kritter keeper and tong feeding him. I am already thinking about getting another one for my wife. She hates my T's but loves the frog


----------



## stevetastic (Mar 12, 2010)

be careful your wife doesn't turn into my fiancee... i think she has 13 or 14 of these guys now.  i can't keep track.


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Mar 13, 2010)

Hardy har har, steve.

Lovely lil frog, and I'm sure he'll grow into that enclosure you have. I figure if you're going to have a fairly sedentary/"pet tank" pet, why not make it a fun tank worth looking at? I do agree that the loose moss isn't a good idea, however, especially for a young frog that won't readily pass it. They aren't the brightest frogs; sometimes they strike at the sub if they see something like a shadow pass over it, so I don't trust the stuff even if tong feeding.


----------



## Matt K (Mar 13, 2010)

Just saw these today live in person.  The blue ones are VERY blue in person, and the lime ones are bright-light-green, not so pale as the photo indicates (though they did have a few pale ones)- these photos are not as colorful as looking at the live ones:

http://www.samurep.jp/syohin/animals.html


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Mar 14, 2010)

Problem is, from most of the accounts I have read, they don't retain the vivid colours and turn pretty much brown when they reach adult-hood. Were the ones you saw adults?

Did you guys watch that video? I wonder what is in that stuff they were mixing up for the frog? That would be nice for an emergency when live food is unavailable.
I was amused by the little albino that was by the bowl. Every time the person's hands neared the bowl, the frog launched an attack.


----------



## dtknow (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm actually surprised it took so long for someone to think of and formulate a diet like that for them. I would think moist pellets or similar would be better.

(I'd be willing to bet the ingredients would be something along the lines of chicken byproduct meal, fish/shrimp meal, etc. etc.)


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm not impressed by the product; it's made predominantly of fishmeal and soy with a bunch of other minor ingredients that have no place in the diet of an animal that eats mostly frogs and invertebrates in the wild.

TBH I'm severely unimpressed by most processed diets; modern human and animal nutrition is starting to wake up and realize that nutrient context and interaction is equally as important as getting x % of everything, and that processed diets that deviate from a species' natural diet tend to increase the incidence of diet related illness. Unless someone makes a pacman frog pellet or powder mix made of frogs and bugs, I wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole. 

This constant corn/soy/wheat + xmeal equation for captive diets hasn't been good for the health of any carnivore I've ever heard of, case in point the massive spike in diabetes, kidney disease, food allergies, etc. in cats when we started bringing them indoors and feeding them pellets instead of having them hunt whole prey outside.

I know everyone won't agree since some people think processed diets are the best thing since equally processed sliced bread, but my experience as a certified animal nutrition counselor & reading studies on animal nutrition says noooo thankyou. They're good for getting things to desired weights in a short period of time, but for long term health? Well gosh, we see in cattle that feeding the wrong foods fundamentally alters basics like gut flora within weeks, and none of this stuff is any good for longevity.

FTR: A good thing to feed when live food isn't available is F/T. We F/T verts and we can F/T inverts as well. A second best is to make a slurry out of frozen fish foods (blood worms, glass worms, daphnia, krill, etc.) that you can mix into a gel base.


----------



## Ritzman (Mar 14, 2010)

I can see that it is a cranwell, correct? Did you get it from Josh's frogs. I saw they had Pacmans. I see Pacs at the show on occasion. Well I looked closer......and to my delight, they had ornates. Boy I have been looking for these at the show for over a year. They were priced the same as cranwells. I had got rid of my pacs(cranwells0 last year, so I copped up a little guy. My understanding is that they both have a good feeding response as babys, but cranwells slow down a little bit as they get older. 
Awesome frogs they are.


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Mar 14, 2010)

Ornates are definitely a breed apart from Cranwell's. I have some pretty aggressively feeding cran's, but my baby ornate has been trying to chomp my fingers off since he was the size of a quarter! And it doesn't fade with age, that's for sure. Honestly, I'm not sure how a cranwell's feeding response can fade with age considering how many have feeding problems as babies (I feel like half of the posts on the frog forum I moderate are panicked owners of baby crans asking why their frog won't eat, lol).


----------



## andy375hh (Mar 14, 2010)

Ritzman said:


> I can see that it is a cranwell, correct? Did you get it from Josh's frogs. I saw they had Pacmans. I see Pacs at the show on occasion. Well I looked closer......and to my delight, they had ornates. Boy I have been looking for these at the show for over a year. They were priced the same as cranwells. I had got rid of my pacs(cranwells0 last year, so I copped up a little guy. My understanding is that they both have a good feeding response as babys, but cranwells slow down a little bit as they get older.
> Awesome frogs they are.


I didnt get mine from Joshs frogs I got it from a friend of mine that had 3 of them. I want to get an ornate next but I didnt make it to taylor last saturday My little guy will attack anything I have fed him Lats, small dubia's and a pinkie mouse. He even goes after me when I try to do something in his cage.


----------



## Ritzman (Mar 14, 2010)

Cool man. Yea they had them for 20$ that they had gotten from the frog ranch. First time I have ever seen ornates at the show. I could have gotten them cheaper if I would have talked to a certain someone...

Ren, can you PM me a link of the site? Does to cater to fatfrogs specifically? All frogs? I haven't been on a frog forum since FF. Much appreciated.

EDIT: Watched the vid...I too, wonder what in the heck that is. Would be pretty nifty to have on hand. LOL. That lil albino was pretty resilient in its attempts. Kudos to it.
There are just some many different color varieties of these frogs; I love it.


----------



## Matt K (Mar 15, 2010)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Problem is, from most of the accounts I have read, they don't retain the vivid colours and turn pretty much brown when they reach adult-hood. Were the ones you saw adults?
> .


The ones I saw- they had maybe 300 of them on display- varied from very small to subadult in size and all were intensely colored.  The larger ones sitting still struck other bystanders as being fake, until one moved.  The colors were unbelieveable.  Larger extreme blue ones went for 600-1000 dollars, fyi.  All of the most colorful ones went for 200 and up.


----------



## ShawnH (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice looking frog, I prefer the albino version myself.  A friend of mine had a huge one and it got a peice of him one day when he was feeding it and left a nice little hole in his finger.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Mar 15, 2010)

Matt K said:


> The ones I saw- they had maybe 300 of them on display- varied from very small to subadult in size and all were intensely colored.  The larger ones sitting still struck other bystanders as being fake, until one moved.  The colors were unbelieveable.  Larger extreme blue ones went for 600-1000 dollars, fyi.  All of the most colorful ones went for 200 and up.


Huh. Well, maybe they've made in-roads with selective breeding. I know one thing, if I were to pay those prices, the colours had better be permanent! And the frog would probably have to leap out of his cage with a hat and cane and sing "Hello! ma baby, Hello! ma honey,  Hello! ma ragtime gal!"


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 16, 2010)

*I like to feed them Goldfish/minnows when that size...*

Good Luck w/ him - Jason


----------



## Ritzman (Mar 17, 2010)

Goldfish aren't really a good feeder for anything.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Mar 19, 2010)

I had a pacman for four weeks. He had an impaction when I got him from the petstore. I wasn't positive until he ate solid for four weeks and never passed a bowel movement. He died today. I'm bummin'. He was an albino cranwelli. Whoever posted the link, thank you! I think I may order a peach from this site. I'm gonna miss 'Dumpster' but look forward to 'Dumpster II'.


----------

